# [SOLVED] Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey there techsupportforums, i am thinking to buy *AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX *in the future, but the thing is, that i have no idea of CPUs, but as far as i saw the rates for this CPU i said " it might be good ", because it's not that expensive.
However i want you to explain me if AMD CPUs are good(i think their primary job is for gaming) thank youu


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

AMD & Intel are both good. Look over our suggested build list for ideas within your budget: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html
Once you get a proposed build, post it in the Building section and we can assist/advise accordingly.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*



Tyree said:


> AMD & Intel are both good. Look over our suggested build list for ideas within your budget: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html
> Once you get a proposed build, post it in the Building section and we can assist/advise accordingly.


hey thanks, i checked for a second on google, if my motherboard can take AMD Cpus, and the results are not =/, is this posible ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

Are you wanting to upgrade an existing PC? If so, we need the specs.
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*



Tyree said:


> Are you wanting to upgrade an existing PC? If so, we need the specs.
> PC Specs?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


yeaa an existing pc, my pc specs are under my name.

*Memory ram: 2GB ddr2, unbuffered, CL6, 240 pin


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

If you are referring to the motherboard in your My System listing, then no, you may not use an AMD processor.

Find a listing of supported processors on the Gigabyte G31M-ES2L support pages

PS: Confirm the revision number or your board.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

Go to the site linked below and clik on the CPU Support List tab to se what CPU's are compatible with your Mobo.
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-G31M-ES2L (rev. 2.3)


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

Ah, how fool i am .
Alright i see.

How about this one ? *INTEL PENTIUM DUAL CORE E5800 3.20GHZ LGA775

*would it be an actual upgrade from my existing one ? ( i want it for gaming )


*P.S i will upgrade graphics card too.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

@Tyree i found what you need: 



Model: C1808
Brand: Intel
This is my current CPU's model and brand


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

AAtss, guys, can you delete this threat? it's a bit messy .
I will open a new one, thank you


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

Keep all applicable info in this thread to avoid confusion.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

Ok, so. Lets start again.

I am thinking to buy *INTEL PENTIUM DUAL CORE E5800 3.20GHZ LGA775 *since AMD's processors dont fit on my motherboard.
What are you saying about that CPU? would it be better than the one i have now?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

What CPU are you using now and what issues are you experiencing?
A CPU with a faster FSB would be a better upgrade.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

Your Processor you have right now is socket PLGA775, vs the E5800 your wanting. That is LGA775. according to what your motherboard website says I cant see a problem regarding it working and fitting. " Intel® Pentium® processor in the LGA 775 package."

Yes changing to that CPU you should notice a difference in speeds (2.66 vs 3.20GHZ) But the second one has a slower FSB speed. meaning you are probably just best sticking with what you have got unless your going to rebuild.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

CPU:intel core 2 duo e6570 model: c1808
graphics card: radeon hd 6450 1gb ddr3 ( i will change it with 6670, dont know when)
RAM: 2GB DDR2 unbuffered
motherboard: g31m-es2l


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

Thank you A1tecice, i know it fits hehe.
But i am not good with CPUs, and i dont know the different between 2.66GHz and 3.20GHz i know 3.20 will be better or much better maybe, but why ?
What is fsb ?


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

In other words.. i am trying to rebuild my pc since 1 year ago.
I bought new PSU, new motherboard, new RAM, now new graphics card and thinking to change CPU in the near future.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

How much FSB does my CPU has ?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

Your current CPU has an FSB Speed of 1333 MHz.

For me to explain why 3.20GHZ is faster than 2.66GHZ i will need to explain alittle about what GHZ or Gigahertz refers to the clock speed. A 3.2 GHz CPU means that it has a clock speed of 3,200,000 cycles per second. In very simple terms, each clock cycle allows the CPU to execute one step of the computer instruction code. Therefore the higher the clock speed, the faster the CPU.

FSB is a little harder to explain and I cant find a better (or simpler) way to explain it other than to point you to this website.

FSB (Frontside Bus) Definition


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*



A1tecice said:


> Your current CPU has an FSB Speed of 1333 MHz.
> 
> For me to explain why 3.20GHZ is faster than 2.66GHZ i will need to explain alittle about what GHZ or Gigahertz refers to the clock speed. A 3.2 GHz CPU means that it has a clock speed of 3,200,000 cycles per second. In very simple terms, each clock cycle allows the CPU to execute one step of the computer instruction code. Therefore the higher the clock speed, the faster the CPU.
> 
> ...


As far as i understanded, should i choose CPUs with high or same FSB as the current i have right now or it doesnt matter if the new will have around 800FSB but 3.20 GHZ?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

The same FSB but with more Ghz! Going down to 800 mhz FSB will do you no good!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

The FSB (Front Side Bus) of your Mobo is compatible with 1600(O.C.)/1333/1066/800 MHz FSB and your present CPU is 800MHz FSB.
Going to a 1066 or 1333 FSB CPU should show a marked improvement (i.e. E8400 1333FSB - E7500 1066FSB).)


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

I see .

I found this one *INTEL PENTIUM DUAL CORE E6600 3.06GHZ LGA775 - 1066 FSB 
*


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

Bump.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

We need to know what revision number your motherboard is? There are different revisions and the BIOS version needed for cpu support is different for each revision. It should have the revision number on the board near where the model number is!


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

Right! it's 2.0 rev!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

That cpu is supported with the first release BIOS so it will work on that board. You can go all the way up to Core 2 Extreme QX9650 with BIOS revision FC and up.

GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket 775 - Intel G31 - GA-G31M-ES2L (rev. 2.x)


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*



Amd_Man said:


> That cpu is supported with the first release BIOS so it will work on that board. You can go all the way up to Core 2 Extreme QX9650 with BIOS revision FC and up.
> 
> GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket 775 - Intel G31 - GA-G31M-ES2L (rev. 2.x)


*CPU INTEL PENTIUM Ε6800 3.33GHZ LGA775 *

*is that one good ?
*


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

I found 
*INTEL E7500 CORE 2 DUO CPU SLGTE 3MB L2 1066FSB 2.93GHZ 
*



In a realy good price, i will buy it in the near future perhaps


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

It's no better than what you have now other than it's newer.

Compare Intel® Products


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

Lol i didnt know i have such a good CPU . I think E8400 whould be the best choice


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

Wow i found 
*Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 775 only with 80 € DD!
*


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

You will have to flash the BIOS to version FC and above for the e8400. You have to do that with your present cpu first so the e8400 will be recognized. DO NOT do it through Windows use the BIOS method!


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*



Amd_Man said:


> You will have to flash the BIOS to version FC and above for the e8400. You have to do that with your present cpu first so the e8400 will be recognized. DO NOT do it through Windows use the BIOS method!


Flash ? what do you mean? i dont know what is this and how to do that.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

Your Mobo Manual should have instructions to properly update the Bios.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*



Tyree said:


> Your Mobo Manual should have instructions to properly update the Bios.


I do not have instructions =/


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/121/flashbios_qflash.pdf


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*



Tyree said:


> http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/121/flashbios_qflash.pdf


I cant read the file:S it just dont apear


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

You need Adobe Reader installed to open PDF files.

PDF reader, protected mode | Adobe Reader X


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*



jimmis1995 said:


> I cant read the file:S it just dont apear


Make sure you have Adobe Reader installed or you wont be able to read .PDF files.

Adobe - Adobe Reader download - All versions


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

Wow.. i see, but is this flash thing neccesary ?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

Almost every website needs flash to view certain things! It's safe just don't install google toolbar!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

If you're referring to flashing the Bios, yes it is necessary if you want to upgrade to a CPU that requires a newer Bios.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*



Tyree said:


> If you're referring to flashing the Bios, yes it is necessary if you want to upgrade to a CPU that requires a newer Bios.


I see.. but it seems hard and dangerous =/, what do you think ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

There is always a risk when flashing a Bios but if you follow the directions from the Mobo manufacturer's site you should have no problems. The USB method is my preference.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*



Tyree said:


> There is always a risk when flashing a Bios but if you follow the directions from the Mobo manufacturer's site you should have no problems. The USB method is my preference.


Yea i am thinking with USB too.
Ok so, before i put my new CPU in the motherboard i have to update the BIOS ?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*

Yes you have to do it it first. It's easy, put on a USB drive, use the BIOS method to flash and apon reboot enter into BIOS and load setup defaults.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Think of AMD ATHLON II X2 260 3.2GHZ DUAL-CORE BOX*



Amd_Man said:


> Yes you have to do it it first. It's easy, put on a USB drive, use the BIOS method to flash and apon reboot enter into BIOS and load setup defaults.


Alright thank you, SOLVED


----------

